# Deck Stain HELP!!!!



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, the best course of action would be to remove the Behr
...or at least as much as possible, in order for the new coating to sink in

However, depending on which specific products you used, and which specific products you are planning on using, a simple "old finish remover and/or cleaner" type product (and powerwash), rather than a stripper type product, may be just fine


----------



## brewboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is the product I put on the deck today:

A transparent finish designed for exterior wood decks, fences, siding and patio furniture. Its penetrating oil formula with easy water clean-up combines the benefits of and oil-based finish with the ease and convenience of a water-based product.

UV Protection Against Fading
Mildew Resistant Finish
Silicone-Enhanced Penetrating Formula
Easy Water Clean-Up
MFG Brand Name : BEHR
MFG Model # : 50105
MFG Part # : 501
Use Location : Exterior
I am thinking of using one of the Cabots oil based products or the Sikkens SDR (think that's what it's called).

So any suggestions now?

Also, suggestions on what product to use to help get the old crap off? I do have a power washer on hand, so can use that as well.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh God....
Yeah that stuff is complete and total crap

Go to a Real Paint Store and see what they carry
The Cabot's Problem Solver Deck Cleaner may be enough
See if they have the Wolman's or Flood old finish removers
They are a little beefier
Whichever is fine, though, really
With a little luck any of the above should do the trick

The Cabot's Oil or Sikkens SRD (oil) would be excellent choices

Fortunately, that Behr is a clear, so the slight color of the C/S stains will (hopefully) cover just fine...as long as enough B is removed to allow the stains to penetrate


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish they'd take this junk off the market. Why they decided it needed silicone in it is beyond me. It makes it a total pain to remove when it fails. And it always fails.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

poppameth said:


> I wish they'd take this junk off the market. Why they decided it needed silicone in it is beyond me. It makes it a total pain to remove when it fails. And it always fails.


Ayup

It may be better to use one of these:


----------



## kmg422 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Deck stain over new stain *

I have been trying to refinish my deck since Memorial Day Weekend, but with all the rain it's been the longest unfinished project I've ever had..the green started growing back....there was a break in the weather a few days ago, so I stained the majority of the deck floor, however I can't stand the color ..behr premium semi transparent redwood...I'd like to choose another color, prefer semi transparent. Do I have to take this stain off? What's the path of least resistance? The deck is quite large and I'm a single mother with very little free time, now thinking the $900 quotes to redo was a bargain after all...


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

poppameth said:


> I wish they'd take this junk off the market. Why they decided it needed silicone in it is beyond me. It makes it a total pain to remove when it fails. And it always fails.


I couldn't agree more. The house my girlfriend just bought has Behr deck stain on the deck. The previous homeowners just put it on last fall to sell the house. The stuff is 1/2 peeled anywhere there is foot traffic. I can take a lot of the boads and just unscrew them and flip them over since 1/2 of them cup the wrong way anyways. I saw all the cans that they used to paint before they sold it and they were all Behr. Ugg. Please folks, educate yourself before you buy this crap. You can't fix stupid, but you can fix a lack of knowledge on products.


----------



## kmg422 (Jul 2, 2009)

unfortunately, I thought I did, consumer report lists the behr as a good buy, guess I'm heading to the local paint shop to get real advice this weekend on best way to cover or remove what's there


----------



## Justabottle (Jul 9, 2009)

The Sikkens SRD is the BEST for transparent finishes. They grind the oxide pigments so fine that you will not get any blotching.

The BEST semi transparent products are Wolman Durastain and the Cabot Alkyd Decking stain.

These three products have consistently rated as the Best in Consumer Reports.

There are plenty of good finish removers to get rid of the Behr.


----------

